# Avion Questions



## LTBrick

I am totally new to travel trailer scene.  A need for us to buy one has recently arisen.  There is an Avion for sale that I am looking at.  It is about a 30 footer, 1976 or 1979.  What is it worth?  What should I look for with a unit this old?  Did this type have much problems with leaking?

Frig doesn't work.

Old LP tanks.

Does Avion stil make RV's?  I did an internet search but couldn't find anything current.


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

What electrical requirments are there for typical AC units (110 V?, Amps?)


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

What electrical requirments are there for typical AC units (110 V?, Amps?)


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi LTBrick, welcome to the forum, per the NADA guide the average selling price of a 1978 30' Avion is about $3300.00, they were/are excellent rigs if taken care of, there should be no roof leaks, but that doesn't mean the floor cann't be rotted, check at the front and rear areas along the wall for floor rot, also check the window seals for leakage. Of course check all the appliances, to see that they work, test run the furnace, the air conditioner, water pump, hot water heater, and the refer, the refer will take 4 to 8 hrs to cool completely down. Refers are very costly from $1000 to $1400.00 so check it real good( oh I see you say the refer doesn't work) so take that into account when making and offer. Lp tanks can be upgraded for about $20.00 each. If the air conditioner is orgrinal figure it will draw about 20 to 25 amps on start up and then about 15 amps running, they operate off 110 VAC, Avion was bought out by Fleetwood a number of years ago and they still build the Avion line, but are now square & fiberglass. Good luck in your search.   :bleh:   
PS you might try going to Yahoo or Google and seach Fleetwood, or just Avion travel trailers, also checkout www.vintage-vacations.com 
then go to the links page.


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

Hey There,

What are they asking for it? How do you know the fridge doesn't work? Like Gary said, check the floor and ceiling also. I bought a 76 Shasta with a huge rot spot under the queen bed.  :dead:  I didn't pay close enough attention because I got caught up with the excitement of getting a camper. I paid 2g's for a 21' and I think now that I paid too much money. Here are some pictures. http://www.msnusers.com/HeyPlanchone/1976shasta.msnw

My latest is a 24' Prowler 1978. http://www.msnusers.com/HeyPlanchone/1978prowlertheswampthing.msnw I paid $800.00 for this one. The roof leaked in the rear which is the bathroom and around the fridge vent so I had to coat the whole roof and will be replacing small sections of the ceiling. I just finished cleaning and rebuilding the furnace. My friend, in the maintenance shop at work, made up all the pieces I needed for the exhaust and intake air. Some parts were not available and some were just way to expensive for basically exhaust pipe. I had to cut all new gaskets from a sheet of Garlock, clean out a hornets nest, brush out a pound of lint from the fan, and put it all back together. That baby cranks out some heat now!  :bleh: 

Give us some more info and we'll see what we come up with.
sp


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

I went to the NADA website: their books only go back to 1993.  Where did you get the NADA price from?
The fellow selling it told me the frig doesn't work. BTW, how do these things work on propane (principal of operation -  adiabatic cooling?).  
I think the awning may be a bit aged, I haven't looked at it.
Why do the floors rot near front and back?
Are water pumps electric and/or manual?
I will see if I can get some pics. 
I have looked at some others.  One, a 1987 Hyliner, has what appears to be roofing tar/cement on the roof.  Is this normal?

Thanks for all of your replies.


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Oh yeah, one more thing.  The silver skin doesn't seem to have the same kind of smooth shimmery appearance of newer units I have seen.  It appears to be weathered/sun-bleacehd, if that is possible for aluminum.  Can this be treated in some way, or is that the type of finish they had back then?


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

LT,

Don't use those big words (adiabatic), they make my hair hurt.   

It works something like this, in basic terms, the propane or electric are the heat source that causes the 32% amonia / water solution to boil. When it condenses, it forms a hydrogyen gas(?)which is cold cold and it circulates through the system to cool. If the unit is not level it won't condense properly and it won't make the gas to cool. Ask if it works on 110v or 12v. You may need to tune up the propane side of things.

More latter...gotta get the kids to school.
sp


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

LT,

In my case the floor rotted in the shasta because of a leaky water tank or hole in the hose leading to or from it. It also had some bad spots on the ceiling. From looking at the studs after i removed the ceiling they leak where the side sheating meets the roof sheathing. The water then travels however the camper is pitched. Where the roof sheathing meets the back or front sheating is also a bad spot. Around skylights and fridge vent if they are not "flashed" properly. That is why I removed as much dried goop and filler on the prowler roof and "flashed" all the seams, skylights, and vents with 6" X whatever pieces of Quick Roof. It comes in 20' rolls. Then I used fibered white plastic coat on the rest. It is supposed to stay soft and move with the camper but I believe it will harded eventually.

Stay Tuned. I'll be back at lunch time. :bleh:


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

Are water pumps electric and/or manual?

The two shurflo's, in the shasta and prowler, are 12volt. They have a switch so when your water tank is empty you can turn it off and not burn up the pump. I call them "on demand" cause I don't know the correct term. Basically, you turn the faucet on, you draw the water that is in the line and then the pump goes on, you turn the faucet off, the line is filled and the pump turns off. 

Did you get any pictures yet?
sp


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

I hope to have some pics 4-11-03.


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

BTW, how do you post pics?


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

I tried to cut and paste but it wouldn't let me. So, Just scroll up to one of my previous posts and click on one of my dummy msn sites where i store all of my pictures. Click join now and create a folder with your pix. It will upload them form your computer and you can dump them later.

Or, click on the msn tab start group and make your own place to store pix.

sp   :approve:


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

OK, SP. See address below for pics.   might have gone a little crazy, but see what you think.
1976 Avion La Grande 31 ft.  The frig doesn't work.  The bathroom floor is mushy and will need replaces.  There was some vandalism and there is a hole in the extreior skin (see pic), this hole happens to be behind the frig and that is what the guy said caused the frig to crap out (coils were cut).

Supposedly everything works (stove, AC, toilet, etc...)

Lowest he will go is $2,800.  GaryB posted an NADA price of 3,300. However, when I go to NADA site, the book they advertise to sell onloy goes back to 1993?

What do you think?

Ther isn't much out there in my $3,000 price range (want > 28 ft.)

http://www.msnusers.com/AvionRVPics/shoebox.msnw?Page=1


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi LTBrick, it really doesn't look bad, the hole will be fairly easy to repair,the bathroom floor can be done but will be more work. If the fridge is clean and not molded/cracked then replacing the cooling unit is an option, if you can do it your self you can do that for about a 1/3 of the cost of a new refer, if not with labour its about 1/2 or slightly more. If your not going to use it as a travel trailer(as in parking it on a lot) you can install a apartment size 110 VAC refer. I have a large NADA book it goes back as far as 1978, thats how I was able to look it up, keep in mind thae $3300.00 was with all things working and in good shape. If you are able to do the work yourself, then it isn't as bad but if you have to hire the work done you will never come out. Test test & check all the other things before you buy/pay!!!  Its real simple to light the cook top & oven, run the furnace, turn the air cond. and light the water heater, run the water pump, put water in and check for water leaks, everywhere. Good luck.   :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Thanks Gary B!  Excellent advice.  Problem is that this one is at storage unit, how would I go about hooking up?  Look for water leaks at fittings/fixtures?

For our use, the propane frig. would be better, but we probably won't use it at our site at all, it will just be one weekend overnight (Most everyone at our site don't use frig at all).  I am really more concerned about re-sale value over the frig.  I am sure if we were to go and sell it, we would get hammered on that.  How much would a apartment size elec. frig. be?

What about that silver goop on roof?  Is that type of stuff normal?

I feel our price should be $2,000, as high as $2,500.  And that is only because I am feeling a need to buy something (anything), this seems like the best deal right now, I am sort of panicking.  But I don't think I should go to $2,800.  How do prices and supply of used units move as we go into summer?


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi LT, I would check to see if there is an electrical outlet available in the storage area that you could plug an extenstion cord into for testing. I looked at the pics but cann't tell what the silver goop is most likely it roof sealeant, the TV ant. if it works is ok but there are no parts available for them anymore. I agree with you 100% on a price between $2000 / $2500 max, for the most part this is the high season and price generally drop as fall/winter comes(folks will sell for less rather then pay for storage thur the winter). Generally Avions are good well built trailers, most home supply stores (Lowes, Home Depot, Sears) will have the small fridges they cost around $125 to $200.00, and can be run off of an inverter, for travel but would use to much elect. for boondooking. Good luck.


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

LT,

Sorry I haven't got back to you sooner. I've been working on mine all weekend.  :dead:  

I was thinking about it and my thoughts are exactly the same as Gary's. If you buy it and have to put a ton of money into it then you should go for one that costs more $$. Tell whoever is selling it you need some time to go thru it. If the guy really wants to sell it he won't mind. The goop on the roof looks like the aluminium sealer. Check for soft spots on ceiling and ruffled lamenette(sp). Sometimes the outer piece ruffles cause it got wet/damp but the under side stays solid. They may have gooped the roof cause it was leaking or just a precaution. Also, see if there is a hole in the aluminum on the underside by bathroom.  

Bring with you:

An extra set of hands and eyes(just so you don't miss anything)
A charged battery
A full propane tank
5 gallon jug of water and clean funnel
A generator
A lighter
A ladder

Drain anifreeze from the lines if applicable. Fill the water tank. Charge all the lines with water. You'll see how the pump works and you can see if the toilet or lines to sink and tub are leaking causeing the damage. Ensure that the furnace fires totally. I had pilot lit and blower working but it didn't ignite till I tore it apart and cleaned it. I'd price out the cooling system on the fridge and replace it for resale purposes or buy one on ebay. I just sold my 39" Domestic for $230 so they are out there.

Where is this camper located (state). Where and for how long do you plan on using the camper. I kinda got confused reading your last post concerning the fridge thing and how you were going to use it.

Go get'm   
Steve


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Thanks SP!

I take it 5 gallons is enough to check water system?

Funny you mentioned the bathroom ceiling, although I didn't take a picture of it, the bathroom door appeared to have water damage (swelled disintegrating particle board), but the ceiling looked OK.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that awning hardware looks OK, but canvas is roached.

We live in Ohio and will use this at a site near Youngstown.  There is no power at our site.  The primary use will be weekends (usually just one overnight).  Because there are no hookups at this site, most don't use frig or bathrooms (site has port-a-jon's and shower facilities).  We would bring the travel trailer in at beginning of season and take out at end of season (May 1 to Oct. 31):  will not be towed otherwise.  This site is a waterski lake, so main emphasis is skiing, not campers (although everyone has one but us).

Assuming everything else works as stated (and to be confirmed if we buy it) it seems to be in decent shape and have what we need for our use.  I sort of like the layout of it, too.

Thanks again for you info.


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

OK, Now I get it!!

I'd still fix or replace the fridge upfront to keep the beer and some food cold while your out playing.

You can take more H20 just to be safe. Open one faucet at a time. You don't want to leave too much water in the waste tanks just in case you don't buy it.

I'd replace the floor in the bath before you park it. Even though you won't be using it you can get rid of the mildew/mold smell from the rotten wood.

That's weird, how could the door rot if the ceiling above it is ok. :question:  Unless, that is a new piece of ceiling above the door and they never replaced the door. I look at the pixs again.

Yeah, it looks nice inside. Let us know how the tests go.


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

A dumb questioon:  Is the skin of the Avion Aluminum?


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi LT, Yes, and it is anodized alum. so it never was shiney like the Airstreams were, you can buff them to a high shine, but that will remove the anodize protection and it will dull & corrode,     unless you keep polishing.   :laugh:


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

What would the tongue weight be on the Avion?

I am looking at another RV, a 27' Prowler, 1978, and the owner says it has a 900 lb. tongue weight.  Is that normal?  What type of tow vehicle would I need?

Thanks for putting up with my ignorance.


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

OK.  I probalby made big mistake, but I bought the silver beast.  Of course, now reality has set in.  My vision is always better after I buy something than before.

Anyway, I mentioned earlier that the bathroom floor is mooshy.  I think I want to tackle that.  How hard of a job is it?  What unpleasant surprises am I in for?  Is removing the toilet difficult?

Also, I mentioned the upper corner of the bathroom door had what appeared to be water damage.  With the door swung open to where it would normally rest, it is right under the ceiling vent.  I have a feeling that is where the water came from that got the door and probably the floor.  Although, the previous owner claimned  the floor damage wasd from a toilet that leaked.

I also found some water damage under a couple of the windows.  Probably need to seal the window frames and the main seam joining "upper" and "lower" half of the "fuselage"?


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

HI LT, congrags on the new rig, don't feel bad about the hind sight it happens to me all the time also. Removing the toilet is fairly easy disconnect the water line and there should be two bolts that hold it to the flange, (that is if its a thetford toilet, if its a sealand Iam not sure as I've only removed broken parts of one of those). Sounds like you have some work ahead but it can be very rewarding to restore a unit, knowing you did it. Good luck and keep us posted as to how its coming.   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

LT,

The pressure is now off and the fun begins!

The toilet is easy like Gary said. I've R & R two of them.

Get up on the roof by that leaky skylight and clean as much as the goop off as you can. The silver stuff comes up with paint thinner. Let it soak for a bit and run a scraper over it. The RV place will have the Plastic Coat with fiber so you can go over everything once it is clean.(See pictures of the prowler roof I just finished. The link is still posted above.)There also may be a leak in the vent itself.

The floor is kind of a pain because you will probably have to replace the studs by sistering them to whatever studs are not dry rotted. (see shasta pix) I used pressure treated lumber and plywood. Then you need to bolt them to the frame. It is easier to do this with 2 people. 1 under the camper drilling up through existing holes in frame and the other feeding carrige bolts back through the new wood frame and the under guy putting on washers, nuts, and tightening. Be careful not to walk on the metal sheathing once plywood is removed cause it is thin and won't hold any weight plus it keeps the critters out so you want it in tact.

I still have leaking issues in the front corners of the prowler. I've replaced the corner studs and some of the paneling. I used white tile board from home depot, it's about $10 a 4X8 sheet. I put a stream of water by the windows but it doesn't seem to be leaking there. It does seem to be leaking at the horizontal alum siding seams. I'm not sure what to seal it with or how to accuratly find the leaks.  :dead: 

I'll check for responses from this message. Let me know if you figure out a good way to seal.

Steve  :bleh:


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

OK.  Have decided to replace Bathroom floor.  I tore up floor covering.  There are two patches that have been previously made to subfloor.  My plan is to just replace thse two patches.  I didn't have a lot of time, and I made initial attempet ot remove toilet.  Hard to get  at bolts.  It is a Thetford.  It looks like an Aurora model, but I forgot to write the modle number down.  Does this come apart to access hold down bolts?  It looks lie this is a multiple piece assembly, and there is a seam at seat and bowl.

I am slso concerned about why there is so much water damage.  it seems to be centered around the toilet.  Before I button it up, I am going to test the toilet to see if there are any leaks in mechanism.

Somebody told me about a miracle prodcut called something like POR that apparently seals/preserves/strenghtens/converts rotted wood.  Anybody here of it?


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

HI LT, if the toilet has a foot pedal flush, there is a bolt/nut right next to the foot pedal, if you lift the seat assy at about the 11 o:clock postion will be a 1 / 1.5" plug that will pop out allowing access to the other nut then the toilet will lift up(after the water line is disconnected). No the toilet does not come apart where your looking. These toilets have a water valve that goes bad/leaks after about 5/6 years and may leak unnoticed for a long time, causing the rot problem, or it could have been a leaking line connection or bad flange gasket(but not often for the flange gasket). Yes by allmeans test it before reinstallation, haven't heard of the product your inquiring about. Keep us posted as to your progress.   :approve:


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Just want to thank you all for your help.  This is really a great forum.  It is nice to know I can get help with my problems from folks that have been there before.  

Thanks!

PS:  My wife and kids are really excited about the Camper!  We spent the day Saturday, but didn't stay overnight.  Kids and dog had a blast.


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Oh boy! Gary B, what damage may I have done (unsuccessfully) trying to pry the seal apart between seat and bowl?????    the


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

LT. you didn't say which model it was, I forgot there is a model that does come apart at that area, but it must first be removed and then about 20 screews removed and then it glued with sealant. If its that type/model then you'll be better off installing a new one.Good Luck    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

LT,

Send me an email with your address. I'll ship you the one that came out of the Shasta. It's two bolts to the floor and a water line. It works fine, all you need is a can of gel coat from any marine store to make it the color you want.

Steve  :laugh:


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

OK, it's been awhile.  With lousy weather and busy schedule haven't had much time to do much work.  Howver, I am tearing out the bathroom floor and have been a little surprised at what I am finding.  There is a layer of OSB then 3/4" of styrofoam  then two layers of plywood.  There are steel "stringers" but they are separated by about 36" in the largest span.  The styrofoam appears to be part of the subfloor, and not there just for insulation! :question:      Also, a large section of the floor was actually being supported by the holding tank (waste)! :dead:    Several screws were actually screwed into the hodling tank! :dead:  :dead: 

I am adding floor supports using 3 x 1-3/8" steel channel bridging the original steel stringers.  It ain't going to look pretty, but it will be much more stucturally sound than what is there now.  I am stopping short of doing the entire floor, since I don't want this to turn into a Major project.  I am just taking out the patch that was first put in.  I don't want to tackle the floor by the tub, it actually seems OK, and I don't know exactly how it is supported.

It is taking much longer than I want it to, tough to work at remote site.  Seems like I spend half of my time unloading and loading my tools (including generator) in addition to the one hour drive each way.


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

Hey, you sound like me!!(no time & too much rain) I didn't forget you!
Just got done switching the awning from the junk to the "new" one. I've spent more $$ in the last few weeks trying to get my truck fixed. The boss says it's time for a new one.

We did go camping Mothers Day weekend. Momma and the kids had a great time...looks like we'll be going again soon.

Off to the races (CT to DE)this weekend with the boys. Keep us posted and don't let the thing get the best of you.

Back to drying out me clothes.
sp


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Saw a Domestic frig advertised od eBay that was made in Sweden.  What would be the problem with this?  Metric fittings, type of gas, 220 vs. 110 Volt, etc...?

Where are Domestics made (I hope USA, but who knows with the way things are gong with manufacturing in this country)?


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi LT, all Dometic refers are made in Sweden, you'll have no problems installing, the only USA made refer is Norcold, and there really isn't a nickles worth the difference between them.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Thanx for hte info.  When I looked at the frig. in my camper, I saw that it was made in Sweden.  Like I said I am new to this.

Is there any differences between models when they ship to US?  Would there be any problems switching to the Norcold from the Domestic (assuming dimesnions are the same)?

Rather ironic that Domestic is made in Sweden and Norcold is made in USA!


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi LT, no, other then demenions and location of where the LP gas line is located, there is nothing you would need to change.    :bleh:


----------



## BarneyS

Avion Questions

Hi LT,
I have been following this thread with great interest as my parents full timed in a 28ft Avion for about 8 years back in the 70's.  The Avion was  a very high end trailer and served my parents well.  
Here is a link to a place to get parts or even buy a reconditioned refrigerator.
http://www.gasrefrigeration.net/service_manuals.htm

Here is a link to the Indiana Avion Owners Club.  If you contact them, they may be able to give you a lot of information.
http://my.execpc.com/~drg/avion.html

Here is a link to one RV Salvage company.  They may have some parts you will need.
http://www.azrvinc.com/

Finally, here is a link to a web page that has a lot of links to RV related sites.
http://www.rvingthemidwestconnection.com/links.htm

Good luck in your endevor.  Hope you enjoy your Avion.


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Barney,

Thanks a lot!  I haven't checked the links out, but I will.  It will be great to find additonal info.

Thanx.


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

Barney,

Where have you been hiding. I'll check out the links they should come in handy.

Thanks,
sp    

LT: Sun's finally out. I'll pull the toilet after dinner. BTW it is Dometic not Domestic. I read it the same way until two weeks ago when the rv parts lady corrected me.  :approve:


----------



## BarneyS

Avion Questions

Lt or sp,
I just found a great post on another forum about resources for used parts.  I copied it into a Word document.  If you would like me to send it to you, let me know.  It contains 32 different RV Salvage places with phone numbers and some have short descriptions of the type of material they have.  It would probably be a great list to have if you are doing any kind of restoration.
Barney


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Barney,
By all means send the file.  I think you can email it through this forum.

SP,
Thanx.  Got your email, I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## BarneyS

Avion Questions

Hi LT,
It looks like I cannot send an attachment thru the forum e-mail.  If you will e-mail me to the address in my profile, I can reply with the Word document attached.
Barney


----------



## sp

Avion Questions

LT,

Did you get that toilet in yet?? We want pictures of that gold/yellow beauty.  :bleh: 

sp


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

Believe it or not, not yet.  Because I planned to do the minimum, I now have more to do.  Some more work on floor first.  I'll send pcis (don't be surprised if it's September).


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

I've been away for a long time.  We are using camper every weekend.  Still haven't put toilet in!

Need some help.  For insurance purposes I need to find out what the Avion would have cost new in 1976.  It's SN is 76L31078.  I assume this means 1976, 31 foot, number 78 made that year?

BTW, a lot of moisture damage.  Big mistake.  It is so saturated with moisture that condensation forms on miniblinds when we aren't even in it.


----------



## Avion

Avion Questions

quote:_Originally posted by LTBrick_

I am totally new to travel trailer scene.  A need for us to buy one has recently arisen.  There is an Avion for sale that I am looking at.  It is about a 30 footer, 1976 or 1979.  What is it worth?  What should I look for with a unit this old?  Did this type have much problems with leaking?

Frig doesn't work.

Old LP tanks.

Does Avion stil make RV's?  I did an internet search but couldn't find anything current.
   I have a *^ AVION and I have to sell it soon.  I paid 10,000 for it 3 years ago.  I plan on fixing it up a bit and I will probably ask 9,000.  It may well be worth more  than that!  Lots of storage...hot water for the shower...It is a bit tight fort a family of 4 but for 1, or 2..peachy.. I need to find some old style roof vents anybody know where??


----------



## mfulfer

Avion Questions

Hi GaryB. This is way off the topic at hand but does involve an Avion. We are just about ready to buy a 1973 Avion LeGrande.  It is all original except they covered the couch with a different material and layed carpet over the tile floor. It needs some minor touch-ups but all in all seems to be in pretty good shape for a '73.  The only bad thing is, it has some leaks like in the closet next to stove on the pvc pipe. Don't know if it is from the roof or just condensation. Also, the 12 volt goes out when the outside light socket gets wet (original light fixture!). They are asking $3500. Do you think that is a good deal or what?? Sorry to bug you but we have never bought an RV before, very green!!!! but thought this would be a great starter! Any advice?? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi mfulfer, besure to check that all the appliances work, run the furnace, air conditioner(if it has one) and make sure the refer works the cost on a 6 cu. ft. is about $1250.00 & a 8 ft is about $1400.00, check out the water system, water pump, water heater for leaks and to see that they work. The leak is it a vertical pipe? If so its most likely a holding tank vent and most likely leaked at the roof seal which should be easy to reseal, check to see how much damage / rot has occurred from the leak. Sounds like the light fixture has a bad wire and is shorting out should be easy to fix. As for if its a good deal, if everything checks out ok yes it doesn't sould bad. The good thing is Avions & Airstreams stand the test of time quite well.
Welcome to forum and you are not bugging me I'm glad to try to help thats what the forum is for and there are many others on here to help also just ask we'll do our best. We've all gone thur the first time buying and it can be intimedating, so ask as many question as you think of. Good luck   :laugh:    :blush:  :bleh:  :approve: 
PS I tried to look it up but the NADA guide only goes as far as 1978, and $3500.00 maybe  little high, I'm thinking more like $2750.00 to $3000.00, here again it depends on it condition.


----------



## guy

Avion Questions

Hi GaryB. Have a question for you. This is off the subject but I have a 78 Revcon 28' motorhome I want to sell. How much should I ask for it according to your NADA ?


----------



## Gary B

Avion Questions

Hi guy, sorry I can't be of much help, my present NADA book only lists about 5 years for Revcon going back to 1985.   I'll look at an older book whenI go back to my shop this PM and if there is more imformation I'll post it.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve: 
Hi Guy in the 2002 NADA book its about $5000.00, hope this is of some help GB


----------



## sunshine0965

Avion Questions

I am in need of some advice with a 28' avion trvl trlr.  I don't know if ya'll are still reading this form or not.  After Hurrican katrina my brother bought the 28'.  It's in great shape everything works.  We are having a problem with the wires somewhere.  All of the outlets work, however, not of the lights do.  Can anyone help me to locate where we can go to get a wiring diagram, as this is where he lives for now.  

Any and all help is greatly Appreciated.  

Shelley 
Slidell Louisiana


----------



## LTBrick

Avion Questions

I am sorry that I can't help you much here.  We bought our Avion used and we did not get any manuals or wiring diagrams.  Ours has a fuseblock behind the backrest or our couch/bed underneath the front window.  There is some information on the cover plate.  Could you be so lucky just to have a blown fuse?

Good Luck!


----------

